# Clearly too much time on my hands



## Pugster (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 9, 2005)

just missing a space


----------



## atmospheric (Dec 18, 2005)

(12+144+20+3√4)+(5*11)=9²+0
            7

Simplify the above into a *Poem*

(Written by Leigh Mercier)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 18, 2005)

HINTS ?


----------



## Bruno_x (Dec 19, 2005)

Erik, 
I have one big hint : google   

Reads as:
A dozen, a gross, and a score
Plus three times the square root of four
Divided by seven
Plus five times eleven
Is nine squared, and not a bit more.


----------



## atmospheric (Dec 19, 2005)

I gave the authors name as both credit and a clue  

Another little poem....

Simple Simon met a pi man 
Going to the fair. 
Said Simple Simon to the pi man, 
"You have unusual ware. 
The pi's I've seen before were round 
But, gosh, your pi's r²."


----------



## atmospheric (Dec 20, 2005)

Some clever stuff here:

http://www.pen.k12.va.us/Div/Winchester/jhhs/math/poetry/mathpoet.html

Particularly the second "Valentine" poem.


----------

